# Is chaining a dog cruel?



## Marty

Some info for you to read...

http://www.ncraoa.com/PDF/Tethering/TetheringPenning.pdf


----------



## buzhunter

It's not cruel. It may suck for the dog but it's the responsible thing to do. I know when I get off the chain, I get in trouble haha.


----------



## American_Pit13

:rofl::rofl::rofl: We try to make sure your collar is tight before leaving you unattended lol..


----------



## aussie pitbull

so locking them in the house is cruel, leaving them unsupervised in the yard is irresponsible and chaining them up cruel, not many things left to do is there if you have to go to work


----------



## American_Pit13

Doggy day care Thats what they push now lol..


----------



## koonce272

I think it can be and cant be. So i think it is and isnt.

To me it depends on the size of a chain. There comes a point where chains get too big, and yes i feel it is cruelty because that size chain is not needed, your dog is not a Semi.

Know when the appropiate size chain is used, then i feel it is NOT cruelty, it is for safety.


----------



## Roxy_Nie

I don't think it's cruel at all...


Abunch of the cities in my state are banning the chaining of your dog...Kinda sucks but at the same time is a good thing. We have had alot of problems with people chaining their dogs and just leave them to die...


----------



## ForPits&Giggles

I think it is the responsible thing to do if you have to leave the dog unattended outside. But also that when doing so you should be smart about it, dont chain the dog in an area that doesnt have any shade, or is around objects he could harm himself on. I think it is an absolute when done correctly.


----------



## dan'sgrizz

american_pit13 said:


> Doggy day care Thats what they push now lol..


They just leave them in a pen all day anyway....do you think they will lwet a pit bull run around playing with all the other dogs at doggy day care recess? i think not!

Great article marty i read that one yesterday when you threw that bone for someone else. Awesome read. Alerted me to the facts and myths of tethering dogs. I do think one of the most humane ways of keeping a dog under wraps un attended is on the tether with a staked down water and food bowl and proper dwelling and some shade. Thanks for lettin us know marty!


----------



## NesOne

Nope, it's not cruel, provided that the chain is long enough to give the dog some type of roaming capabilities.


----------



## koonce272

I also think the chain thing is a bit bias, leaning toward bully breed owners.

have any of you ever been to a town that uses dog sleds, or even just a weekend dog sledding warrior.

They have any where from 10-40 dogs chained up. These dogs were bred to pull, but no one gets upset about them being chained up for days, weeks on end.


----------



## Sadie

If your a kennel owner or someone with multiple game bred dogs or dogs who are intact what they hell are you supposed to do let them run around in your yard and kill eachother? I think chaining is necassary for certain situations when it's done by reponsible owner's like Marty who owns multiple game bred intact dogs on his yard he does not want them having unplanned litter's or any dead dogs on his property he is doing the right thing for saftey and security reasons. Shit I have puppies who have broken out crates before these dogs can be very very creative you have to protect them. Either heavy duty built kennels or properly chained with a doggy house for shelter if they are outside dogs. You don't just allow multiple dogs to roam free that's a big NO NO. I think you have some idiots who don't know how to properly chain a dog and this is where the problem with chaining comes in. That's why you have people like Marty who is trying to educate people how to properly set up chains for outside dogs. If your doing it the right way I have no issue with it.


----------



## smokey_joe

I also think the dogs need to get off the chains for walks and play time. Too many people have dogs chained up outside. There's more to being a dog owner than putting a dog on a chain beside a dog house and giving them food and water. But, as everyone has already said, chaining is necessary when the dog is outside.


----------



## Sadie

smokey_joe said:


> I also think the dogs need to get off the chains for walks and play time. Too many people have dogs chained up outside. There's more to being a dog owner than putting a dog on a chain beside a dog house and giving them food and water. But, as everyone has already said, chaining is necessary when the dog is outside.


Yeah I agree SJ gotta go out and let them off to run and get some exersize one at a time if your dogs are DA. Some idiots just chain their dogs feed and water them and don't let them off to get exersize that causes built up aggression and shouldn't be done. But chaining is like anything else there is a right and a wrong way to do it. If it's done properly than it's ok in my book


----------



## ForPits&Giggles

I agree, that a dog should be let off the chain and allow to go for a walk and spend some free time around. Just as a dog should be let out the house and walked as well. I dont think a dog should just be chained up and never played with or given attention. All dogs need playtime and some one on one attention.


----------



## Howardsperformancek9

Chaining is not cruel. I have seen some owners do it with extremely heavy chains, and that I would not advise. As it is bad for their joints, and pasterns. Plus, in any state you can get introuble with what they refer to as "overchaining". 

A good thick chain that is secure, and the right length(10-12 foot long), can be a good way to keep a bulldog. It is way more humane to chain a dog out, rather than crating all day or putting in a small pen. A dog, on a 10 foot chain, has 20 foot to exercise one rather than a tiny kennel or crate. 

In the past, I kept several dogs on chains, and it was fine. I did have a parameter fence around it, so that no other animals could get in their chain area. The fence was far enough away, that the dog could not reach it.

I no longer chain dogs, as I have Magnum kennels, with tops. However, I see nothing wrong with it, if done correctly. I also do not like to chain dogs in a yard where children play, as the child can get tangled, and severely injured. Plus, some children will tease the dogs, as they know he can not get to them. 

I went to court, on behalf of a guy, who chained his dogs. He had them on the correct length, and weight, and so was cleared of over-chaining.


----------



## Marty

A* 5\16" chain is too large for any dog and causes unnecessary strain. If you have a problem with your dogs breaking their chain, increase the grade of the chain, not the size of it.*

A grade 30, 5\16" chain has a working load limit of 1,900lbs and weighs 0.924lbs per foot. A ten foot chain would weigh 9.24lbs.

A grade 43, 1\4" chain has a working load limit of 2,600lbs and weighs 0.65lbs per foot. A ten foot chain would weigh 6.5lbs.

A grade 70, 1\4" chain has a working load limit of 3,150lbs and weighs 0.67lbs per foot. A ten foot chain would weigh 6.7lbs.

A grade 80, 9\32" chain has a working load limit of 3,500lbs and weighs 0.72lbs per foot. A ten foot chain would weigh 7.2lbs.

A grade 100, 9\32" chain has a working load limit of 4,300lbs and weighs 0.72lbs per foot. A ten foot chain would weigh 7.2lbs.

The higher the grade, the stronger and more durable the material is. If you buy the chain at a hardware store, it will be marked by grade.

A grade 30 chain is silver in color, grade 43 is a little darker and looks to sparkle, grade 70 is originally a gold color, but after wear, it turns the same color as grade 43, both grade 80 and grade 100 chains are black in color. Depending on the manufacturer, some may be stamped with 3, 30 or 300 for grade 30, 4, 43 or 430 for grade 43, 7, 70 or 700 for grade 70, 8, 80 or 800 for grade 80, 10, 100 or 1000 for grade 100; though many manufacturers do not.

Grade 30 (Proof Coil Chain): General purpose, low carbon steel chain.

Used in a wide range of applications. Not to be used in overhead lifting.

Grade 43 (High Test Chain): A high carbon steel chain widely used in industry, construction, agricultural and lumbering operations. Not to be used in overhead lifting.

Grade 70 (Transport Chain): A high quality, high strength carbon steel chain used for load securement. Not to be used in overhead lifting.

Grade 80 (Alloy Chain): Premium quality, high strength alloy chain, heat treated, used in a variety of sling and tie down applications. For overhead lifting applications, only Alloy Chain should be used.

Grade 100 (Alloy Chain): Premium quality, highest strength alloy chain, heat treated, used in a variety of sling and tie down applications. For overhead lifting applications, only Alloy Chain should be used.


----------



## ForPits&Giggles

Marty said:


> A* 5\16" chain is too large for any dog and causes unnecessary strain. If you have a problem with your dogs breaking their chain, increase the grade of the chain, not the size of it.*
> 
> A grade 30, 5\16" chain has a working load limit of 1,900lbs and weighs 0.924lbs per foot. A ten foot chain would weigh 9.24lbs.
> 
> A grade 43, 1\4" chain has a working load limit of 2,600lbs and weighs 0.65lbs per foot. A ten foot chain would weigh 6.5lbs.
> 
> A grade 70, 1\4" chain has a working load limit of 3,150lbs and weighs 0.67lbs per foot. A ten foot chain would weigh 6.7lbs.
> 
> A grade 80, 9\32" chain has a working load limit of 3,500lbs and weighs 0.72lbs per foot. A ten foot chain would weigh 7.2lbs.
> 
> A grade 100, 9\32" chain has a working load limit of 4,300lbs and weighs 0.72lbs per foot. A ten foot chain would weigh 7.2lbs.
> 
> The higher the grade, the stronger and more durable the material is. If you buy the chain at a hardware store, it will be marked by grade.
> 
> A grade 30 chain is silver in color, grade 43 is a little darker and looks to sparkle, grade 70 is originally a gold color, but after wear, it turns the same color as grade 43, both grade 80 and grade 100 chains are black in color. Depending on the manufacturer, some may be stamped with 3, 30 or 300 for grade 30, 4, 43 or 430 for grade 43, 7, 70 or 700 for grade 70, 8, 80 or 800 for grade 80, 10, 100 or 1000 for grade 100; though many manufacturers do not.
> 
> Grade 30 (Proof Coil Chain): General purpose, low carbon steel chain.
> 
> Used in a wide range of applications. Not to be used in overhead lifting.
> 
> Grade 43 (High Test Chain): A high carbon steel chain widely used in industry, construction, agricultural and lumbering operations. Not to be used in overhead lifting.
> 
> Grade 70 (Transport Chain): A high quality, high strength carbon steel chain used for load securement. Not to be used in overhead lifting.
> 
> Grade 80 (Alloy Chain): Premium quality, high strength alloy chain, heat treated, used in a variety of sling and tie down applications. For overhead lifting applications, only Alloy Chain should be used.
> 
> Grade 100 (Alloy Chain): Premium quality, highest strength alloy chain, heat treated, used in a variety of sling and tie down applications. For overhead lifting applications, only Alloy Chain should be used.


Interesting read, great post Marty!!


----------



## Marty

Yeah I do my home work


----------



## dan'sgrizz

I'd say so marty! Great posts .... Sticky sticky sticky ?


----------



## Howardsperformancek9

Yes, I agree, great post Marty.


----------



## Marty

dan'sgrizz said:


> I'd say so marty! Great posts .... Sticky sticky sticky ?


Done..............


----------



## Marty

*"Chains don't abuse & neglect dogs........people do."*


----------



## dan'sgrizz

you spoil us with all of your incite and knowledge marty. I think I speak for everyone when I say how truely greatful we are that you are here to guide us. keep the knowledge flowin.


----------



## Cain714

I agree with Dan, its great to have someone that is very knowledgable.I feel its fine to chain your dog up, but not with a 50lb chain. I think alot of people get carried away with these big ole chains. I dont beleive in chaining a dog up all day without any activity is a good thing to do.Just wanted to shed some light on how i feel about this.thanks for sharing Marty.


----------



## BedlamBully

I am going to go to a chain set up once the yard is finished. Right now Bomber is the only one on the chain,its MUCH more secure than the run that they can excape out of it and I think it gives the dog a little more sense of freedom.

They all still get their one on one yard time but chains are just a more secure way to contain a dog. there was an article in our local paper today that two pits got out and killed a boston terrier because someone left the gate open...wouldn't have be a problem if the dogs had been chained.


----------



## Marty

dan'sgrizz said:


> you spoil us with all of your incite and knowledge marty. I think I speak for everyone when I say how truely greatful we are that you are here to guide us. keep the knowledge flowin.


Look man! I don't do it for me because I'm a nobody... I do it for the dogs


----------



## ForPits&Giggles

Marty said:


> Look man! I don't do it for me because I'm a nobody... I do it for the dogs


:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Marty

Yeah Mr Marty is drinking , but Mr Marty is having a good time right now


----------



## shadowgames

The chain properly set up is the most secure hands down, I have had one accident in 3 years and wouldn't you know it was a kennel that she chewed through in a day while I gone. If you are going to use kennels it has to be the magnum kennels only when housing a bulldog. Most kennels are going to be 10X10 and that is a 100 sq. ft. and if you chain a dog on a 10 ft. chain spot multiple ( X ) 3.14 that equals 314 feet of space, so you get more than 3 times the amount of space. Once again it goes back to the owner, the care they receive. I have seen 30 + dog yards with all the dogs been chained and those dogs were happier then any other yard of dogs that I have seen with more 5 dogs. The owner traded a dog everyday to the house, everyday a new house dog, lol. They also had good water, supply, ate the best food, plenty of straw/pine in their houses also add to the mental stability and conditions. Using only 40 grade and better nothing less, the size depends on the dog. I have seen yards with pups on chains with no problems later on in life with bone structure, besides bulldog people, you have good old country boys curs/bird/**** dogs raised like this, sled dog yards have at times 200 plus dogs at one yard, all raised like this also. People have been doing this for a long, long time. If you buy the right equipment, a chain is the most cost effective, secure set up for a dog hands down until you get these POS Peta/HSUS people saying it makes a dog mean and crazy, BS again, no human socialization makes a dog mean, not a secure chain. Dogs need direction and restraint to truly be man's best friend.


----------



## Marty

If you can't do it right, don't even try...



















*You say No love?*


----------



## Sadie

God Marty the one of your dog jumping up in your arms literally that is sadie !! She is ku ku for some lovin. That girl will dodge ten feet in the air just to get some love LOL. I see the one in the backround is like you better come over and give me some love too daddy or we are gonna have a problem!! Are your's jealous ? Mine flip out when they see me loving on one and not the other .. Great Pics Marty!


----------



## dan'sgrizz

Is that gravel marty? Sure is slot of love there. gorgeous yard! That's how it should look!


----------



## BedlamBully

Love it Marty! I have my axles, houses, and sand all ready just waiting until I put up a nice privacy fence


----------



## thaim

cool =) now i can go chain my dog whenever im not home instead of just leaving him in his kennel all day =)


----------



## skylight

My dog is chained, right now we are separated, my parents and friends walk him from time to time, and he just goes crazy when off the chain, he could pull your arms out


----------



## diva

Most kennel runs have concrete floors. The dog has to move around on rock hard concrete all day, every day, which is hard on a dog's joints.

Think about this.....

A 6x10 kennel = 60 square feet of total living space
A 10 x 10 kennel = 100 square feet of total living space
A 10 x 12 kennel = 120 square feet of total living space

A ten foot chain, secured on a central axis, becomes a circular living area for the dog and gives 314 square feet of living space.


----------



## chic4pits

ok, so here we go again with the laws..geesh! so far, we can't use a leash to walk our dog, we can't have a collar to hook the leash to on our dog, we can't be responsible and carry a stick of some sort or a breaking tool with us on our walks, we can't use tredmills to walk them during freezing cold weather, now we have to worry bout vaccines given to them..i mean good googly ! what's next we can only feed a certain types of feed? we can only groom them with a certain brush using a certain shampoo? this is getting to be a bit much.

oh by the way marty, in my next life i'm coming back as a dog in your yard!! LOL!


----------



## CoolHandJean

If done correctly, no chaining is not cruel.

Can it be cruel? Yes, but any form of containment can be cruel. In my own opinion, it's one of the least "cruel" of the containment options.


----------



## CINCINNATIBULLIES

no way, now how, or ever could it be cruel to chain your dog as long as it's done correctly. i don't understand this question dogs love being out on chains. how can keeping dogs in crates and let out a couple times a day be more humane than letting a dog feel free to do what it wishes in its area. this topic should not be an issue it's so sad it his.


----------



## Caliber5

It's mot cruel... Would they rather have the dogs running lose on the streets!


----------



## wheezie

i dont think it is cruel to have your dog on a chain. i do think it is wrong and selfish to have a dog outside with no human interaction...


----------



## cp3tme

No it is not cruel when have to go to work or to leave the house as long as it is not heavy. You gotta do what you gotta do. Leaving him out there unattended all day is irresponsible. but for just asking a question like this, Im sure you wouldn't do that.


----------



## HoneyMiPit

I would never chain my Dogs they would miss my kisses and hugs.


----------



## mikey077

aussie pitbull said:


> so locking them in the house is cruel, leaving them unsupervised in the yard is irresponsible and chaining them up cruel, not many things left to do is there if you have to go to work


LOL so true...are all dog owners supposed to drop our dogs at doggy daycares? thats a little unrealistic.


----------



## pitbullmomma

Apollo is on a 30 foot chain. He acts like he doesn't even have one on. It's the best thing to do in our situation.


----------



## Leon

Its not the act of chaining the dogs i have issue with, but it seems like many people who do chain their dogs do so because they see taking care of the dog as a chore, or too much work. So that being said, no chaining a dog is not cruel.


----------



## MY MIKADO

When I can not watch the dogs I tie them up. I feel that I'm be responisble. I live in the country but there are still cars and other people and then the deer or rabbits that my dogs might choose to chase. 

I think that if you do chain your dogs and just leave them out back with no attention then yes you are not a good owner but if your dog is worked, loved and taken well care of then a chain is a fine set-up.


----------



## Leon

Thats the issue i have with chaining, people leaving their dogs in the yard chained 99% of the day. I just don't get it really, when i drive around town, i see people's yard and there are dogs chained ALL the time, regardless of weather, day and night. So what exactly is the point of owning a dog? Its obviously not used for protection, since its the back yard tied up all the time, its not a pet, since they never spend any time with it. So why even have a dog?


----------



## Hirihat

I think this really boils down to another issue with ownership where responsible owners are possibly going to be penalized for the actions of irresponsible owners. There are people who responsibly chain their pets (like many of the posts I have read in this thread) where the animals are not mis-treated, neglected or left to languish on a chain, miserable and unsocialized. The issue is the people who have 10 week old puppies on logging chains and dogs on a 4 ft chain 24/7 who receive no attention or exercise. These dogs are the ones who become aggressive from neglect yet the DOG is blamed and not the OWNER. Unfortunately, irresponsible pet owners of many breeds are making it very difficult for responsible owners and these laws are viewed as a necessity since current AC laws in many areas do not provide for excessive or improper chaining. Here in MS, we have discovered in our county that as long as there are food & water BOWLS (not even full food & water bowls) adn some sort of shelter, AC can't do anything. Now, I will say in my house we do not chain at all. We really have no need to. My husband works from home, none of our dogs are aggressive and we use kennels for confinement when we are not home with the exception of my oldest Rott who is always out. All of my babies are really spoiled house doggies!! LOL We have our yard fenced in and we supervise their out door time and we do a lot of walks.....we're still working on the treadmill for bad weather or super energy days (they all hate the noise) but it is partly my fault they aren't already on it because I haven't been working with them enough on it! We're getting there, though! I'm not a fan of the "outdoor" dog unless it is part of the dog's job, ie hunting dogs. I do feel that ANY resposnible owner makes sure their animals cannot get into trouble whether they be an APBT or a spitz or a mutt or a bunny......


----------



## dan'sgrizz

Leon said:


> Thats the issue i have with chaining, people leaving their dogs in the yard chained 99% of the day. I just don't get it really, when i drive around town, i see people's yard and there are dogs chained ALL the time, regardless of weather, day and night. So what exactly is the point of owning a dog? Its obviously not used for protection, since its the back yard tied up all the time, its not a pet, since they never spend any time with it. So why even have a dog?


What's gonna hang out on the end of the chain then? LOL I have yards for the boys now but I won't count out chaining/tethering in the future....


----------



## MY MIKADO

Well Leon unless you next door to these people you really don't know that they don't do anything with their dogs. Just because you drove by and saw the dog tied doesn't mean it is negeleted.


----------



## Leon

MY MIKADO said:


> Well Leon unless you next door to these people you really don't know that they don't do anything with their dogs. Just because you drove by and saw the dog tied doesn't mean it is negeleted.


You are right, I cant really know for sure, it just seems like it to me since i live in a small town and i drive by these houses three or four times a day, and the dogs are always chained.


----------



## MY MIKADO

I can see where you are coming from but I would hate to think that people thoughts I didn't do anything with my dogs. I maybe out there at 7:00 am or as late as 9:30pm depending on when I work.


----------



## eachlittleword

Personally i think as most have said already chaining 'can be cruel' but it can also be a good thing. There are pro's and cons

Pro; Dog can't escape which means no danger of being run down or lost
Con; dog can't run away if approached by danger (let's say a big evil dog or worse, dog theifs)
Pro; you know where your dog is when it's chained
Con; some dogs can get themselves tangled up in the chains.

I know there is many other reasons why some don't like the idea and some do, but that's my opinion.

My dogs only get chained when the kennels are being cleaned and for toilet breaks, although to be honest i only have to chain one of them because she's a little devil at escaping the yard. The rest never want to leave so they don't bother trying.


----------



## Salt9

no i dont think its cruel as long as there not exposed to extreme heat or cold and they have access to water and shade.....but thts just my opinion


----------



## DaddyDiezel

:clap:
I love all the insight from this forum !
GO-PITBULL!

So now that we've tackled pros/cons and morals of chaining, how bout age to start chaining ?

I was thinking bout sending Diezel out back when he hits 8 weeks (chained, with a security fence). Is this too young ? I have work and school, and he is not going to be a house dog anyway...and yes he will still have free time and excercise, and mad love...


----------



## Marty

Well 3 to 4 months is fine on an 1/8" chain, some more reading on the subject...

Not a Jessup Fan but this is good info...

Official Pit Bull Site of Diane Jessup

"A Comparison of Tethering and Pen Confinement of Dogs"

http://www.nopitbullbans.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/06/cornell_study_on_te_1cf54f6.pdf


----------



## OldFortKennels

................NO....................


----------



## DaddyDiezel

OFK: Any more words on why I should not have my pup (8-10 weeks) outside on a chain in a fenced area at night ? During the day he'll have a nice sized yard to roam, but at night I feel alot more secure with him enclosed (roof, sides, the whole 9...). 

Right now he's staying with us inside....but he's growing so fast ! I plan on building his enclosure within the next couple weeks...does anybody have an opinion on this action ? Is there a recommended age limit on enclosures ?


----------



## Marty

Dogs should not be chained till 3 or 4 months old


----------



## OldFortKennels

I was just answering the question, Is chaining a dog cruel....no.....


----------



## DaddyDiezel

OldFortKennels said:


> I was just answering the question, Is chaining a dog cruel....no.....


Ok, lol, sorry I got confused a bit there. I'll try and hold off for as long as I can...maybe I'll use my budget as an excuse for now till he gets a bit older.

Good lookin' out guys and gals, and have a great weekend !


----------



## OldSchoolAPBT

i had a pit that was DA and i can tell you one thing chains didnt stop him lol


----------



## shortbedder

My experiance leads me to favor the chain over the kennel, but they both need to be kept clean and plenty of clean water.


----------



## Rudy4747

american_pit13 said:


> Doggy day care Thats what they push now lol..


I tried one dog day care and they wouldn't take my dogs.


----------



## patty

It is not cruel as long as you are not chaining your dog up all the time. Dogs need to be on chains at some point. Make sure you get them the exercise they need and the attention they need and they will be fine.


----------



## surfer

i think chaining one out is fine. everything about it ois better than a kennel.
first, you can put your hands on your dog EVERY day.
second, a 10' chain to figure sq. ft 10x10x3.14[which is pi] 
10x10 kennel -100 sq ft
10' chain 314 sq ft
thats easy


----------



## American_Pit13




----------



## Firehazard

Ahh.. love these questions.. 

Sled dogs 
Bulldogs (APBTS) 

How do the old timers and professionals who rubbed shoulders with those old timers keep their dogs safe and active???? Do you not think they didnt try everything to properly secure their dog??? THEY DID.. AND THEY USE WHAT WORKS AND GIVES THE DOGS MORE ROOM AND MORE MANUERVABLITY.. If your chain is anchored with an axel or 4ft welded solid tie out with proper swivles where need be, then an 8ft chain gives a dog a circle of 16ft thats already bigger than most kennels. I use 10ft chains and I have one 14ft chain I use for the dogs to smart and over active for their own good. 

So this is why when greenhorns or humaniacs get those breeds and put them in a back yard or a kennel just set on the ground with no reinforcement they loose their dogs and the PITBULL and the WOLFDOG get putdown as such if they act like a dog and do something not condusive to peoples self percieved world. Because the PITBULL may be anything from an AST, APBT, AMbully, Bandog etc.. and the WOLFDOG could be a 12 generation sled dog with no wolf ancestry inside a 7 gen ped. They look like a WOLF so it must be.. just like with the PIT issue. 

If you build a kennel it will cost you some time and work to reinforce and insure your dogs can't get out when your asleep or away. If you have a proper tie out for bulldogs or sled dogs then your gonna have guaranteed security (until a piece of hardware wears out which is still cheaper than repacing a kennel panel from bulldogs goin through it like a hot knife through butter.) 

I have 3 tie outs and one kennel that is 8 pannels of 12ft NOPE 7 panels I forgot I lost a pannel just to what I speak above ^^^^ .. Its in baseball field shape and Im putting 2X10s around the bottom and adding 4in of gravel, Im putting goat wire on top, and over that an old trampeline mat for extra protection and shade from elements. This is for the dogs I've hand raise with my kids and even when on chains they have total manners and no chain poppin dogs around here, the hand/crate/leash training from day one putting the dog on a chain spot at 4months (chains come in various gauges I have a couple for small dogs and I switch them as needed) and letting them off and on for work and excercise. 

I have stock animals all around except chickens, so its important the dogs know how to move off lead and are voice operable. This pays off well when at the beach, park, etc public places. 

is a chain animal cruelity.. NO .. The cage they stick em in for 3 days surrounded by cement and parvo death however is animal cruelty.. I used to euthanize for SPCA and I had to put down 26 dogs(mostly "PITBULLS" :hammer a day and countless cats. They were against tethering there as well until I showed them Hooch. Hooch was loved by all of em, he had run of the office.. because calmly crated in the presence of people was the only was to secure him. IF he felt unsupervised in any way, nothing would keep him contained. Chains (unless set up with a 4ft pole, with swivel and chain over 3000lbs break strength, as he could pull a Scottsdale 1500), Kennels, Stock pens, Crates, walls, windows, doors, leash tied to desk, and even his own kennel run at the SPCA did not slow him down, .. The best advice is GOOD MANAGEMENT skills  I mean the entire package, from training to keep, then they know how to act. I done with two chain dogs as well, brought into the house or covered porch; through the winter and crated em. Let em out to pee and play ball for a minute then right back in, in the crate... come spring,, back on the chain.


----------

